# Splendor in the Grass - 4 Gal Eheim.



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

Looks great. Any plans for some foregrass in the front?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful setup! I love how your RCS have an orange hue. Maybe a small bed of trimmed moss for the foreground? I just started the 9g version of this


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

No plans for a foreground plant just wishing dreaming. I've never done the tweezer thing and nervous to. 

Any suggestions for a moss or dwarf grass? It's 4 gallons with 7w led. I don't dose exel because apparently vals will melt and i dont use co2. Suggestions welcome!

Xenxes, those are my orange dwarf crayfish. I don't think my cherries are visible in these photos.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol that explains, what's their temperament like? Do they get along with RCS? 

I have an evil ghost shrimp (could be macro) that attacks bettas when it's hungry. :/

You could do marsilea, or any kind of moss. Perhaps flame moss?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Im loving this tank. Cute crays and rasboras.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

Man this tank is beautiful. Simple yet elegant. Love those Rasboras! It looks fine without a foreground planting.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I intend to keep the scape simple but may consider a foreground plant. What about staurogene repens or is that more middle?

The Crays get along with the Amanos and cherries fine. They are
Too fast and spend most of their time in the plants and the Crays on the ground. The Crays will raise their pinchers if anyone gets too close. Speaking from experience never put a betta with even a dwarf cray!


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Quick snapshot. The cray likes to take his attack stance, but the Chilis are much too quick.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice looking tank. I love chili rasboras. Yours looks really red.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Their coloring changes throughout the day I find. They are extra red during feeding time!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

For sure. I had some chili rasboras before they all decided to jump...and at random times they were pinkish...and sometimes they'll turn bright red....I love your Val jungle though...IMO...Vals help keeps the water extra clean...


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Wow...This is one of my favorite Nanos so far  That dwarf crayfish in his "attack stance" looks so harmless and cute  Keep up the posts!


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. It's my favorite nano in my "collection". I love how the fish and shrimp weave through the plants.

Maybe someone can help me with my Val problem then. They keep turning yellow and breaking off and eventually the entire stem dies. At first I thought it was not enough potassium, but I started dosing seachem Postassium and it's still happening.

Any ideas? I read something about nitrogen?

Cheers.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Maybe some Excel or CO2 would help?


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I've been eying these Aquastyle tanks since they came out....your making me itch for one again! Pretty pretty tank....


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cool little setup you got going so far.

Is the light fixture housing made of metal? Just wondering how feasible it'd be to retrofit some stronger LEDs in there..


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

prototyp3 said:


> Cool little setup you got going so far.
> 
> Is the light fixture housing made of metal? Just wondering how feasible it'd be to retrofit some stronger LEDs in there..


It looks to be plastic. Cheers.


----------



## donnoj (Feb 17, 2011)

beautiful tank.

Is the tanks rounded on all corners, or is the back siliconed? I love the tank, but am not a big fan of the distortion produced by rounded corners. I thought I noticed in another video that the back was square and siliconed. 

I was wondering if it was possible to spin the tank around? And if so, would the filter slide on the the rounded corner side?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

prototyp3 said:


> Cool little setup you got going so far.
> 
> Is the light fixture housing made of metal? Just wondering how feasible it'd be to retrofit some stronger LEDs in there..


I think the stock lighting is fairly strong, I've been growing mid-high light plants using it fine so far. It's 1200 lumens at 6000K, which is the same as what my little hydroponic system puts out. Or maybe because the tank's by a window :/


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

donnoj said:


> beautiful tank.
> 
> Is the tanks rounded on all corners, or is the back siliconed? I love the tank, but am not a big fan of the distortion produced by rounded corners. I thought I noticed in another video that the back was square and siliconed.
> 
> I was wondering if it was possible to spin the tank around? And if so, would the filter slide on the the rounded corner side?


Thank you. 

The tank is only rounded at the front and the back is indeed siliconed.

Sorry my tank is on a book shelf and can't really be moved. I can't imagine the filter would be able to fit on the rounded corner, but I haven't tried it. Next time I do a water change I can test it. 



xenxes said:


> I think the stock lighting is fairly strong, I've been growing mid-high light plants using it fine so far. It's 1200 lumens at 6000K, which is the same as what my little hydroponic system puts out. Or maybe because the tank's by a window :/


Agreed. My tank isn't by a window but do find the light quite bright. Maybe it's hard to tell because my vals take up a lot of the surface area so it blocks a lot of it.

Cheers!


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Man that's one lovely tank. Are you running this with any co2 or ferts, or are the plants just relying on poop and the substrate?


----------



## scags (Sep 22, 2003)

Very impressive little tank!


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

synthorange said:


> Man that's one lovely tank. Are you running this with any co2 or ferts, or are the plants just relying on poop and the substrate?


Thanks. No Excel or CO2, but I am dosing nitrogen, potassium, flourish and iron on top of poop and ADA.



scags said:


> Very impressive little tank!


Thanks.


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

April 2012 Update:










The Vals are still going strong. I decided to stop trimming them and now I have some that are almost 24" long. Every time I trimmed one the stem would melt and yellow so I just let them break off naturally.

They have taken over the top now and makes the tank seem dimmer. Added a few Staurogyne repens, but they don't really grow with this low light. 

Also added some more cherries and 2 dwarf cories and moved the dwarf crayfish out.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

That's such a beautiful tank! Two questions: 1. did you take out the orange crays; and 2. do you need to keep the water level low for the filter to work properly? I'm tempted to get one of these myself but I'm not sure I like the idea of the water level being an inch or two below the top of the tank. Actually, I have a third question: is the pump noisy?


----------



## jointbeaker (Feb 17, 2012)

I read you're not using Excel because of the vals, and Potassium wasn't working...

What are you dosing now?

I really like the look of this tank. Nice job.


----------



## Disher (Apr 1, 2012)

Is there a top on this tank?


----------



## atom (Sep 28, 2011)

RWaters said:


> That's such a beautiful tank! Two questions: 1. did you take out the orange crays; and 2. do you need to keep the water level low for the filter to work properly? I'm tempted to get one of these myself but I'm not sure I like the idea of the water level being an inch or two below the top of the tank. Actually, I have a third question: is the pump noisy?


Thanks. 1. One of them died and the other is now in my ebi. I had two die in this tank not sure why. 2. I think the filter will work just fine with the water higher,but I keep it lower because if it's high you don't get any surface agitation. The filter is designed to have a waterfall effect so I keep it at the minimum level I prefer a higher water level too. 3. It's okay. I'm very sensitive to noise so I do hear it in a quiet room, but I don't classify it as noisy.



jointbeaker said:


> I read you're not using Excel because of the vals, and Potassium wasn't working...
> 
> What are you dosing now?
> 
> I really like the look of this tank. Nice job.


Thanks. No excel, but still dose potassium, flourish, iron and nitrogen. No phosphates though. The Val's are still growing well as you can see even without excel, but the repens and windelov are slow. Less pruning.



Disher said:


> Is there a top on this tank?


Yes.


----------



## jointbeaker (Feb 17, 2012)

atom said:


> Thanks. No excel, but still dose potassium, flourish, iron and nitrogen. No phosphates though.


Thanks. roud:


----------

